# Information for People Who Use Ad Blocking Software



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

If you use ad blocking software on your PC, and the site doesn't look right, you may have to "whitelist" or unblock this domain:

http://cdn.talkaboutmarriage.net

Because that is where some of the images our site uses are served from.

On another note, ads are kind of the grease that keeps the ball rolling around here, so it's bad karma to block them


----------

